# I've really had it... oh, wait a sec ..... New BABY!



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

after 2 wks of false contractions I'm grumpy and tired, and I think mother's day is a good day to be born..come on little girl..time to discover the world.


sorry for the rant...38 wks prego, a whale to see, can't move 'cause i go in false labor again and i've a almost 16 mo old who discoverd how fast he can run :roll:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> sorry for the rant...38 wks prego, a whale to see, can't move 'cause i go in false labor again and i've a almost 16 mo old who discoverd how fast he can run :roll:


A prime reason to actually herd with one of your dogs.:grin:=D> Instant baby sitter.:-\"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> after 2 wks of false contractions I'm grumpy and tired, and I think mother's day is a good day to be born..come on little girl..time to discover the world.
> 
> 
> sorry for the rant...38 wks prego, a whale to see, can't move 'cause i go in false labor again and i've a almost 16 mo old who discoverd how fast he can run :roll:


Do you want me to release the 3 week curse?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Must be genetics.....stubborn Maybe she is waiting for Father's Day:-\":roll::lol:

Wow - two under 2 years old.....you'll be running around soon enough I'm sure:mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Do you want me to release the 3 week curse?


 YESSSSSSSSSSSS, pretty pleasssse!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Must be genetics.....stubborn Maybe she is waiting for Father's Day:-\":roll::lol:
> 
> *NOT funny Lacey!*
> 
> Wow - two under 2 years old.....you'll be running around soon enough I'm sure:mrgreen:


yup, i know...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS, pretty pleasssse!


I'll think about it :-k . What's it worth to you? Is Cleo for sale? I won't even ask for Wibo since I'm afraid!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Selena, harness your dog to a "Sacco-Cart" and take a ride!

seriously, hope she arrives soon! What's her pedigree?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh I hear you Selena. I still have 8 weeks to go and BH contractions daily. I never had this crap with my first pregnancy. I'm suppossed to trial in a month also. Not sure how I'm going to pull this off. 

I hope your little one makes her entrance soon. The last few weeks are a bitch!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That's nice to hear Michelle, that Selena isn'nt alone in this!
Good wishes to you both - may you get what you deserve!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'll think about it :-k . What's it worth to you? Is Cleo for sale? I won't even ask for Wibo since I'm afraid!


There you go Selena - send him Wibo! He will do ANYTHING so you agree to take Wibo back...:twisted::lol:O


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> after 2 wks of false contractions I'm grumpy and tired, and I think mother's day is a good day to be born..come on little girl..time to discover the world.
> 
> 
> sorry for the rant...38 wks prego, a whale to see, can't move 'cause i go in false labor again and i've a almost 16 mo old who discoverd how fast he can run :roll:


 
All I thought about after I read this was the amount of hell the poor husband must be going through. :razz: 
 Been there done that.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Mother's day to you Selena and all the other working dog Moms out there.\\/


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> All I thought about after I read this was the amount of hell the poor husband must be going through. :razz:
> Been there done that.


 
Thanks Chris........

Dick

ps

my fourth time, but will never get used to it.....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Thanks Chris........
> 
> Dick


 
8-[:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah Chris, you'd BETTER add some yellow heads. :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> All I thought about after I read this was the amount of hell the poor husband must be going through. :razz:
> Been there done that.


:-\" He even missed a trainingssession yesterday ´cause I had a little emotional breakdown ](*,) Better for all of us if the little one is coming.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Michelle if it only were BH contractions...I've had all sorts now, incl leg and back contractions. Goes on for a few hours, stays irregular and goes away again:roll:


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Ohhh you poor thing!! I had both of mine by c-section, much easier!!! Didnt have to put up with any of this stuff YUKK!!!! 
I hope all goes well for you. With 2 little ones you will be run off your feet before you know it :-D


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> :-\" He even missed a trainingssession yesterday ´cause I had a little emotional breakdown ](*,) Better for all of us if the little one is coming.


Good god. Our prayers are with you Dick........
Whats the saying Im looking for.....Oh yeah, thats it. "No KNPV dog has the fury like the scorn of a women"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got faith in you Selina.
Just between me and you I think wimmins is the stronger of the two sexes.
Don't tell nobody I said that. :-$ :wink:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I've got faith in you Selina.
> Just between me and you I think wimmins is the stronger of the two sexes.
> Don't tell nobody I said that. :-$ :wink:



Well I for one don't wanna be birthin no babies.

So Selina are you at that point of foot massages and drinking castor oil to induce?

I know about 20 mo. ago my wife was in the same boat. If there is anything I learned from her on that experience is to just be patient. We'll be right behind you come Oct.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Funny both of mine were 3 weeks late. They don't let them "go over" in the states anymore ---- have to meddle too much of course you probably have better infant mortaltiy rates than we do.

Two words

Castor Oil 

Of course it can be harsh but it does induce. Of course, I did that on my 2nd because I was not going to let them put us both through pitocin and I will be darned but the labor stopped and they had to do a c-section because the water broke. 

I know how miserable it feets to be over due preggo. And overdue preggo with a toddler in tow.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Best of luck to you. The last few weeks seem to be pretty difficult. Things seem to be much less comfortable, much more stuffy in there. And babies do strange things to a woman's body (not to mention her hormones), especially near the end when the baby's pressing on misc. this or that and stretching things out a bit more.

It makes me feel a bit more fortunate to be a man.

Here's hoping for a smooth delivery and enjoying the resultant younguns.

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy;190423
Two words
Castor Oil
[/QUOTE said:


> Don't do it Selena.....I did it and was still 2.5weeks late....all it was for me was a day and night of trips to the bathroom for nothing.....it was miserable. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

lol carol same happened to brooke. She said she should have not fooled with it unless she was going to drink a real healthy amount.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

24 hrs without false contractions and I feel a lot better...still want her to "pop out" but this is managable. i'm 38 wks, so technically i;ve 2 more wks to wait, and after 42 wks they will gonna get it if labor hasn't start naturally. 

I had a c-section with our boy (labor started naturally, but he got in to troubles so it was an emercency c section), so I have to deliver in the hospital (about 60- 70 % of the births in Holland are home births with a mid wife).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

best of luck to you selena and michelle.

both of mine were 2 wks overdue, the 2nd the docs were threatening me w/pitocin by wed., but my smart girl came on monday! and no drugs with either of them. 

i tell my girl "they don't call it 'labor' for nothing".

and BTW guys--with my first, i think i darn near made 2 labor/delivery nurses pee their pants when i told my husband "donnie, i just want to thank you for your part in this experience". and that WAS during transition.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here's hoping that you come into Labor soon and all goes quickly and well!!!!

I was in labor for 33.5 hours and went all natural......that is what I get for signing the "I don't want any drugs" paper....LOL 

I don't wish that on anyone!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

They don't do drugs here.....or in very big exceptions (and only in the hospital)...
Most of the births are naturally, for a big part at home, with a mid wife.

Can't choose for c-section (if I'm not mistaken that is possible in (some states ?) the US), only on medical indicaton, and if you're overdue the will start the labor with meds in the hospital.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> and BTW guys--with my first, i think i darn near made 2 labor/delivery nurses pee their pants when i told my husband "donnie, i just want to thank you for your part in this experience". and that WAS during transition.


Well, there are two ways that could have went down.

1) You meant it sincerely. It was the best, most euphoric time of your life. This seems much more likely if you were drugged.

2) You had grabbed your husband by the bottom lip and were trying to rip it off to simulate to him what labor pains were like to him. In this scenario, your "thank you" was perhaps a bit less than sincere. :razz:

My mom worked labor & delivery, and I have heard some interesting stories, hence me jumping to conclusions I guess.

If you meant it in manner #1, you've earned my respect! I know it's a beautiful experience in its own way, but expressing to your gratitude during that particular time in that poetic an expression is impressive! If you meant it in the manner of #2 then, well, it's still a great story to tell at parties.

-Cheers


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

david, it was kind of a cross--b/c 1) no drugs 2) i was definitely NOT "euphoric" at the time and 3) i just felt it was more appropriate at the time than cussing and damning (me being such a sensitive, HR appropriate person).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> I know it's a beautiful experience in its own way
> -Cheers


only when it's over david--only when it's over


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ann you make me look like a heathen, well probably because I am. I was cussing the whole time, but as soon as my daughter was out, I was saying, "that wasn't as bad as I thought. I could do this every year, no problem." LOL 15 yrs later, here I am, baby #2. Hopefully this one wont be a week and a half late. 

For me the worst part was not being able to drink or eat anything during the laybor process. Second complaint was the screaming bitch in the next room. I was trying to sleep inbetween the harder contractions and save my energy. This twit I thought was squeezing out a breach baby or something terrible. I finally asked and they said she was only dialated to 1. That is when I started cussing loudly. I was @ 7, trying to sleep. I thought they didn't even admit you until 3 centemeters anyway? 

I went into laybor after dinner, went to bed and figured when the contractions got bad enough, I'd wake up. Oh did I ever, sick as a dog at about 230am. Saw enough signs that this was the real deal, took a shower, then woke my mom up. By 11am, I told the nurses, this kid has to be out before noon, I'm starving, I want lunch. I'm dead serious when I say my rumbling tummy was worse than the contractions. 11:23 she was out before noon but I still missed lunch and ended up with some frozen TV dinner from the nurses station.

I'm taking granola bars or something this time, for when it's all over. :-\"


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am terribly impressed they will let you go that far past your due date with out freaking out.

Here they get real antsy - when I went to 2 weeks over on both of mine they got to demanding to be involved. Both kids were healthy and at 3 weeks late, neither was postmature. No meconium. Apgar 10. 

I consented to C-section on first only because I did not want the internal monitor screwed into her skull and the second because I did not have the option to go any further - hence my attempt at self induction with the castor oil - which did work but not for long enough.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

it is still 2 wks to my due date, i'm due may 24 th, now 38 wks and a day prego.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny, I never heard about Castor oil but I do know there is a pressure point on your ankle that can start laybor, so they warn against foot massages by anyone not experienced with pregnant women.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> it is still 2 wks to my due date, i'm due may 24 th, now 38 wks and a day prego.


Curse has been lifted! Chris reminded me there is a husband involved and they are the ones that truly suffer!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't do the castor oil per my wifes instruction. Black Cohosh tea, foot massage,calamari,thai or indian food, exercise,and lots of sex were what was recommended by my wife and her midwife.

Selena are the doc's going to let you try for a vaginal birth after c-section or VBAC? Here in the states they are very very hesitant about it and it depends on if they double stitched you the right way the first time? Are you working with a midwife and the hospital now? what do they say?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, they say I can have a natural, vaginal birth. It has to be in the hospital and not at home, but first intention is vaginal birth. They only do a c- section again if the baby or I have troubles during birth. 

With Dennis I had contractions every minute, 0.5 cm dialation and a stopping heartbeat of the baby at every contraction, that's why i had an c-section.

I've contact in the hospital with the gyneacolisit (sp?) and a mid wife. At this moment there is no indication of troubles (except my inmpatience...), so if the labor started and I have contractions about every 5 minutes we'll go to the hospital and deliver the baby with the mid wife, if there are troubles the gyn will come over to take it over if necessary.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Ann you make me look like a heathen.../quote]
> 
> no,no, no, michelle--you're not a heathen--i'm just evidently an abnormal smarta$$, even when in the throes of labor, haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Another rant:

went to the hospital yesterday, after about 12 hr of contractions (at regular times and getting a bit heavier every hr)....hardly any dialation (nothing more tha a fingertip) and contractions were weakening...so we went home.

Still have (irregular and changing in heaviness) contractions for 26 hr in a row now...and had contractions every day for the last 2. 5 wks.
If I could, I choose for an c-section inmediatly...To bad they probably only do it if our girl gets in trouble or if i'm over due for 2 wks (and that is another 3.5 wks to go...)


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Geez I feel for you!! Here in Australia you can just elect to have a c-section, makes life alot easier!!
Hope things start to move for you :?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope she comes soon, but really, when she comes are you going to be thinking of this ? Or will you be looking at her cute little face and be caught up in that ??


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Rant away...if it was me, I'd probably do more than rant.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Jeff: mother Nature made it the hormones in a way that after our girl is on the ground I'll only be looking at her cute face. the feelings that i have now will fade away but not be forgotten, not soon any way.

@ Michelle: cursing & crying- tried both- doesn't help. I just know- deep down inside, from the start of this pregnancy- it will end with a c-section. Just to bad I can't choose for one.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bless you Selena. Here I am awake @ 4am. Baby has hiccups and my convulsing belly woke me up, yet again. Then I had to pee, now I'm hungry. Thinking about possibly smothering my husband who is laying deep in slumber, oblivious to it all. Ahh just thinking about it makes me feel better. :-\"Maybe try throwing something...towards Dick. LOL(joking) :twisted: I'm going back to bed, it appears this lack of sleep is making me testy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck with the labor, I have all the respect in the world for the women who have to go through prolonged labor. With my son it was me waking up in the morning with a little back pain, then 2 hours later saying "hello little dude, welcome to the world". I can't even imagine 24+ hours of that. Well actually I can, which is why anyone who does it has my respect.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Thinking about possibly smothering my husband who is laying deep in slumber, oblivious to it all.


LOL Michelle.....I think I had those thoughts way back when too.....thanks for the laugh this morning.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

when I wrote my last reply it was about 6 am here, and was awake for nearly 2 hrs. Went back to bed at 6,30 am and could get some sleep till 9 am. Dick is a sweetheart and brought me breakfast and coffee in bed. He is coping with me the past 2.5 wks, that´s punishment enough....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Kadi, I want that, it's more than 36 hrs now, my belly feels all blue & bruised..


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I should add I did do the castor oil thing, NASTY stuff. I'm not sure if I drank enough of it to make a difference, it's kind of a case of 'well, I did go into labor, but did it just happen because I was due or because of something I did?' My midwife suggested mixing it with orange juice, which helped a tiny tiny bit, but it was still very nasty stuff and with the OJ in there it just meant there was more stuff to drink. I think the dry heaves it triggered might have had more to do with going into labor then anything else.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't envy what pregnancy does to women.

What's scary to me though is that, rationally you have to think who would do that more than once.  My wife loved being pregnant until the end (which wasn't as bad as it is for some, as my daughter was small, wife never got THAT big, and she had a quasi-emergency C-section due to some slight vital sign droppage, so it was over quick), but at the end you're uncomfortable (but the in utero hiccups are pretty cute), then they come out and they're cute until they get a couple of years old and start destroying stuff and being, well, two-year olds, plus they're a lot of work. My wife and I decided no sane person would ever do that again.

Of course, then her hormones kick in and she gives our daughter one of those beaming smiles or starts crying all affectionately at babies in commercials. #-o

Having kids is a strange affair. Best wishes though to Michelle & Selena.

-Cheers


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

This morning was our beautiful little girl born by C-section. She is named Chrissie. She and Selena are doing fine.
After a few days hospital they are expected home.

Dick


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> This morning was our beautiful little girl born by C-section. She is named Chrissie. She and Selena are doing fine.
> After a few days hospital they are expected home.
> 
> Dick


Congratulations!!!!! \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Congratulations!!!!! \\/


Ditto! Glad everything went well, and I hope everything continues to do so.

-Cheers


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to both parents \\/ About time Selena whelped that pup


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats Dick and Selena!!!!!!!!!!!!!=D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations to both proud parents. \\/ We need a smilie, smoking a cigar.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the new baby girl!! :smile:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Congratulations on the new baby girl!! :smile:


DITTO!!!!
Excellent news!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I bet you are relieved.......


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> DITTO!!!!
> Excellent news!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> I bet you are relieved.......


Until their daughter gets to that bossy stage. Is that all girls or just mine. :roll: We sometimes think she was less work when she was in utero. 

-Cheers


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats on the newest edition to your family.

Julie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantabulous!:wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congratulations on your baby girl--she has a fantastic birth day


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent Congratulations!!!!! to the both of you


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Best of luck on your "repeat breeding." ;-)


----------



## Rens de Vries (Feb 5, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd! :-D


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you need to start a new thread. I was thinking that this was still about how miserable pregnancy is.

Congrats on the new kid, and I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Gefeliciteerd!!!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

pics will follow when i'm home, Chrissie and i are fine, as far as you can be after an belly operation. 
my water broke at 00.30 monday morning, strong contractions immediatly and hardly any dialation..Chrissie hadnt a perfect ctg, not as bad as Dennis had, but no good either so c- section.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think you need to start a new thread. I was thinking that this was still about how miserable pregnancy is.
> ....



I modified the title. :lol:


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

congratulations to you and your family. the fun begins...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats, hope all continues to go well for you guys.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If it is the bikini cut, you should be up and at it in no time.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Van harte gefeliciteerd Dick en Selena, ook van Peter (Chrissie is geboren op zijn verjaardag )!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congratulations to you and your entire family


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd!
Hopenlijk maken moeder en de kleine het goed.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your baby daughter!


----------

